# CL band saw, good deal?



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm in the market for a decent band saw but don't want to buy a new one. After literally months of searching on craigslist, this ad popped up

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/2123508510.html

Wondering if anyone knows anything about J-line, quality, getting replacement parts, and if it's worth the $250? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have that saw. Bought it at a yard sale, so I wouldn't have to change blades on my Delta 14.
Be sure to check the trunions, for cracks/breaks. They are very light. Possibly pot metal. We couldn't tig weld my broken ones. I have the table locked at 90 deg.
The guides are interesting (and not available, as afaik) They support the blade closer to the table, than the Delta.$150 - $200, and thats if all is well with it. No cracks in trunions, and the guides still can be adjusted close enough to the blade.
Here is a picutre of the top guides. The bottom ones are the same.
I like that the wheel covers are 1 hinged piece.
I wouldn't want it if I was going to use a fence on it, as the blade slot is where the fence bolts on.
The guides are steel. 
Here are a few pictures. Note the light weight trunions.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Brodhead Garrett is primarily a school supply company. Perhaps that bandsaw once saw service in a school shop.

I would think that for $250 you could get into a more common brand. Also, used, fairly new, Ridgid 14" saws show up in CL for around that price.

Bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Another thought: If you go with a more standard brand (Delta, Griz, Shop Fox, Ridgid, Jet, Rockwell, etc.) you will have a better chance of finding accessories such as riser block kits, ball bearing guides and so on. 

Bill


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks a ton for the pics and prompt responses. I'll hold off on it and look for something newer.


----------

